# Need Some Decent Help



## imapc (May 31, 2009)

*Help..*​
Bulking + Diet1100.00%Training Routine00.00%


----------



## imapc (May 31, 2009)

I'm 17 ive been training for a while now i recently came back from america and was training in golds gym with my dad for 2 weeks when i came back i just had no intrest in training i lost 2 stone, havent been eating tidy im now 12st 30 **** it was 14st 14 its alot and getting me down , lost alot of shape and want to get back into it.

i play rugby , i train on a monday and wednesday

im looking for a decent bulking diet and gym routine

what i used to do was :

Monday Rugby

Tuesday Chest + Arms

Wednesday Rugby

Thursday Back + Triceps

Friday Legs

I've Recently Bought

USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic Hyperbolic Mass Catalyst - 1 in the morning and 1 after traing

Super Pump - 1 Scoop before training

Size On - Take this half way through work out

I think i'd like to bulk up but stay pretty ripped at the same time , could someone give me a decent diet/work out would love some help as i see this site gives alot thanks

Jordan


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

"I think i'd like to bulk up but stay pretty ripped at the same time" thats like saying I'm sticking to diet coke tonight but I'm going to get hammered on it.

Think about what you said Jordan, "I want to bulk up", bulking up is a term used for putting size on at the expense of condition. Then you say "but I want to stay ripped" which is a term for being super lean and defined.

Can you tell me how you hoped to do these 2 things together?

I hate the term "bulking up", why not try to add lean mass slowly and steadily so you keep the muscle you add without adding fat?

Your supplement selection sucks too, do you actually know what muscle is made of? It is protein and water, the supps you have are pretty much devoid of protein so how do you plan your muscles are going to get bigger?

I know your only 17 but you need to buy a book on bodybuilding nutrition or your gonna waste a load of time and money my friend.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

imapc said:


> i play rugby , i train on a monday and wednesday
> 
> im looking for a decent bulking diet and gym routine
> 
> what i used to do was :


I train with a few rugby league boys... i've noticed they all like to do their own thing in the gym!

Few of the lads are proper into doing snatches, clean and jerks, squats, deadlifts and of course bench press! Some good compound movement exercises there, im sure some of the players/coaches can teach you to snatch and clean n jerk if you dont know already.

But again splits are okay as well!

What kind of exercises are you doing atm?


----------

